
Amazon announces first autonomous drone delivery with Prime Air - nmjohn
http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8037720011&ref_=cm_sw_r_tw_airprimeShare
======
nmjohn
Direct link to youtube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNySOrI2Ny8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNySOrI2Ny8)

